# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  محظورات الاحرام بالصور وَ مايحتاجه الحاج خلال سفره لاداء مناسك الحج

## مهرة القصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

"محظورات الاحرام بالصور وَ مايحتاجه الحاج خلال سفره لاداء مناسك الحج "*

*وتشتمل حقيبه الحاج* *على* *مايحتاجه الحاج* *..*
*خلال* *سفره* *لأداء فريضه* *الحج* *..وهي :
*
*الإحــــرام بالنسبه للرجل* *..*



*العباءه بالنسبه للمرأه 
*










*.¸¸»• [* *محظــــورات الإحـــــرام* *] •«¸¸.*

*يقع بعض الحجاج في أخطاء تسمى في العرف الفقهي ..محظورات* *الاحرام* *..*

*وسنذكر منها ..*


*1 – حلق شعر الرأس ..*
*لقوله تعالى : ( ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محلَّه ) البقرة/196*


*2- استعمال الطيب بعد عقد الإحرام ، سواء في ثوبه أو بدنه ..*
*أوفي أكله أو في تغسيله أو في أي شيء يكون ..**فاستعمال الطيب محرم في الإحرام ،* 
*لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرجل الذي وقصته ناقته*
*: (اغسلوه بماء وسدر وكفنوه في ثوبيه*
*ولا تخمروا رأسه ، ولا تحنطوه)*
*والحنوط أخلاط من الطيب تجعل على الميت .
*

*3-لا يجوز للمحرم أن يتزوج ولا أن يخطب ..*
*ولا المباشره بشهوه ولا الجماع ..*
*لقوله تعالى :*
*( فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث*
*ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج )
*
*4- قتل الصيد لقوله تعالى :*
*( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم )*



*5- من المحظورات الخاصة بالرجال*
*لبس القميص والبرانس والسراويل*
*والعمائم والخفاف..*
*لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*وقد سئل ما يلبس المحرم فقال :* 
*( لا يلبس القميص ولا البرانس ولا السراويل ولا العمائم ولا الخفاف )*


*6- من محظورات الإحرام وهو خاص بالمرأة النقاب .*
*وهو أن تغطي وجهها ، وتفتح لعينيها ما تنظر به ..**فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهي عنه ..*
*ومثله البرقع ، فالمرأة إذا أحرمت لا تلبس النقاب ولا البرقع*
*والمشروع أن تكشف وجهها إلا إذا مرّ الرجال غير المحارم بها ..*
*فالواجب عليها أن تستر وجهها ولا يضرها إذا مس وجهها هذا الغطاء .
________*

*وبالنسبة لمن فعل هذه المحظورات ناسياً أو جاهلاً أو مكرهاً ، فلا شيء عليه ..*
*لقول الله تعالى :*

*(** وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمّدت قلوبكم* *) الأحزاب/5*
*ولكن إذا ذكر من كان ناسياً وجب عليه التخلي عن المحظور ..*
*وإذا علم من كان جاهلاً وجب عليه التخلي عن المحظور ..*
*وإذا زال الإكراه عمن كان مكرهاً وجب عليه التخلي عن المحظور ..*

*مثال ذلك لو غطى المحرم رأسه ناسياً ثم ذكر فإنه يزيل الغطاء ..*
*ولو غسل يده بالطيب ثم ذكر وجب عليه غسلها حتى يزول أثر الطيب وهكذا .*





يتبع ،،،


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## مهرة القصر

__________________

منقوول للفائده ،،

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله 
ربي يسهل دربكم ويردكم سالمين لحبايبكم
ادعولي ولوالديّ ان تذكرتوا في الحج و بيوم عرفه 
( اختكم في الله مهرة القصر )__________

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 
عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته ،،،

----------


## ام السنافي

جزاج الله خير اختى الكريمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## أم مهرو

مشكوره و يزاج الله خير

----------


## crazy blog

موضووع مميز .. جزاك الله خيراً .. و ان شاء الله الموضووع يفيد خواتنا الي بيروحون الحج بإذن الله 

فميزان حسناتج الغاليـه

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير اختى

----------


## مهرة القصر

> جزاج الله خير اختى الكريمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج..


وأياك .. أشرقت الصفحات بحضورك ،،

----------


## راعية بيتي

بارك الله فيج اختي 
موضوع مفيد وانا عني استفدت منه باشياء ما كنت اعرفها

----------


## راعية بيتي

فووووووووووق

----------


## ام الريان

بارك الله فيكي ..جعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## مهرة القصر

> مشكوره و يزاج الله خير


وأياكـ .. حفظكم المولى في الحل والترحال ،،

----------


## ام-غزوووله

جزاااج الله. خييير 
^^

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## مهرة القصر

> موضووع مميز .. جزاك الله خيراً .. و ان شاء الله الموضووع يفيد خواتنا الي بيروحون الحج بإذن الله 
> 
> فميزان حسناتج الغاليـه


في ميزان حسنات الجميع بإذن الله .. 
والله ييسر لكل حجاج بيت الله الحرام ويتقبل منهم ونورتي غلاآي،،

----------


## UAES

جزاكي الله خيراً وفتح لك بابا في الجنة ...

----------


## sham3a

الله يجزيك الخير عزيزتي

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## مهرة القصر

> جزاك الله خير اختى


وأياكـ عزيزتي .. ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> بارك الله فيج اختي 
> موضوع مفيد وانا عني استفدت منه باشياء ما كنت اعرفها


أسعدكـ المولى في الدارين ورفع قدركـ ... ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> بارك الله فيكي ..جعله في ميزان حسناتك


وأياكـ عزيزتي ... في ميزان حسنات الجميع إن شاء الله ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> جزاااج الله. خييير 
> ^^


وأياكـ ... أسعدني مروركـ ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

الغروب ..

جزاكـِ الله خيرا ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

> جزاكي الله خيراً وفتح لك بابا في الجنة ...


جزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الطيب 
فتح الله لك ابواب الخير واغلق عنك ابواب الشر ورزقنا الله واياكم الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه آمين

----------


## bsmti

جزاك الله خيرا

اللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم

----------


## مهرة القصر

> الله يجزيك الخير عزيزتي


وأياك ومنوورهـ ‘‘

----------


## عطر 77

جزاك الله خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

يستحق الرفع مع الشكر لك غاااااااليتي

----------

